# GPU-Z 0.6.1 no shader clock with Fermi



## ricoh (May 2, 2012)

Hi Wizzard,

after updating to 0.6.1, i noticed that the shader clock display for my GTX 470 is gone, instead the display box only shows an empty boost clock box:







Grüße von der Ostsee


----------



## Arctucas (May 2, 2012)

Confirmed with GTX460.


----------



## Derek12 (May 2, 2012)

Idem, but I get a reading of idle GPU core speed in the Boost box. Also wrong GPU speed, and Fillrates (in idle). But fixed the sensor graph draw artifacting I've reported some time ago 


ED: Meh I updated to 301.24 and now I get the empty Boost box too


----------



## gbt modder (May 2, 2012)

Hi W1zzard,

can you please fix this bug, see the picture, thanks.


----------



## Protagonist (May 2, 2012)

Hey W1zzard i have this issue too, check it out


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2012)

0.6.2 released to fix that bug. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2137/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.6.2.html

i never noticed it during all the testing on my own GTX 580 :/


----------



## Derek12 (May 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> 0.6.2 released to fix that bug. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2137/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.6.2.html
> 
> i never noticed it during all the testing on my own GTX 580 :/



hmm here still shows it


----------



## Protagonist (May 2, 2012)

Still has the issue


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2012)

meh 300.x series drivers does things differently again .. 

redownload the 0.6.2 build, should be fixed now


----------



## Derek12 (May 2, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> meh 300.x series drivers does things differently again ..
> 
> redownload the 0.6.2 build, should be fixed now



Now it's OK


----------



## Protagonist (May 2, 2012)

Now works for me too, thanks W1zzard


----------



## ricoh (May 2, 2012)

Yup, everything's back to normal, thanks.


----------



## MalcoMax (May 3, 2012)

now the shader clock works , but still dont go over 1600 Mhz  can you fix that?
thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (May 3, 2012)

MalcoMax said:


> but still dont go over 1600 Mhz



can you elaborate?


----------



## Protagonist (May 3, 2012)

MalcoMax said:


> now the shader clock works , but still dont go over 1600 Mhz  can you fix that?
> thanks!



What do you mean cant go past 1600MHz, mine appears to be correct at Shader Clock 1710MHz


----------



## MalcoMax (May 3, 2012)

ups!!...forgot the images!



W1zzard said:


> can you elaborate?


my shader clock is set to 1625 , but the program just show 1600


----------



## Bo$$ (May 3, 2012)

that might due the interval thing they have on the older cards, try check another application like MSI afterburner and see what value shows there


----------



## MalcoMax (May 3, 2012)

maybe this help.....


----------



## MalcoMax (May 3, 2012)

i think i found the problem,
till 1625 the prog read 1600
from 1626 to 1674 read 1650
from 1675 to 1725 read 1700


----------



## gbt modder (May 3, 2012)

Thanks W1zzard, GPU-Z v.0.62 works great.


----------



## DmitryVT (May 3, 2012)

Why at me on 465th Pixel Fillrate 15.6 in all new versions GPU-Z?
For example in 0.4.9 this value it is equal 22.6 GPixel/s that coincides dataful in AIDA64.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 16, 2012)

Not sure which thread to post this in, but W1zz, when I install gpuz into my F: drive (HDD) the shortcut directs me to where it thinks it is on C: drive (SSD/OS). About 80% of applications do this, so dont feel bad.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Not sure which thread to post this in, but W1zz, when I install gpuz into my F: drive (HDD) the shortcut directs me to where it thinks it is on C: drive (SSD/OS). About 80% of applications do this, so dont feel bad.



you mean in the installer? you pick a folder and it puts the files there but the shortcut goes to C: drive?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (May 16, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> you mean in the installer? you pick a folder and it puts the files there but the shortcut goes to C: drive?



Correct. It installs to F:\Program Files (x86)\GPU-Z drive but I have to locate the program manually because the shortcut tries to direct me to C:\Program Files (x86)\GPU-Z, which doesnt exist. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## W1zzard (May 16, 2012)

did you change the location of your program files folder (via registry or something) ?


----------

